# Samyang 50mm F1.4... Anyone interested?



## abcde12345 (Aug 25, 2014)

Something to fight with Sigma? Definitely will look out for its price! And whether it has autofocus or not...

https://www.facebook.com/fotogears/photos/a.195142573849174.53552.132293013467464/878676795495745/?type=1&theater


----------



## preppyak (Aug 25, 2014)

Well, if its priced in the $2-300 range, sure. They might have a slight advantage in that not many people love the canon 50mm f/1.4, but it goes pretty cheaply.

The other problem they have to compete with is, for mirrorless, they are an endless supply of legacy 50mm f/1.4 lenses for <$100 or so. I know I bought the FD 50mm for my GH2, so it forces their lens even further into a niche.

A 50mm f/1.2 would have been a big deal if they sold it in the same price range as Sigma sells their Art 35mm


----------



## Zv (Aug 25, 2014)

preppyak said:


> Well, if its priced in the $2-300 range, sure. They might have a slight advantage in that not many people love the canon 50mm f/1.4, but it goes pretty cheaply.
> 
> The other problem they have to compete with is, for mirrorless, they are an endless supply of legacy 50mm f/1.4 lenses for <$100 or so. I know I bought the FD 50mm for my GH2, so it forces their lens even further into a niche.
> 
> A 50mm f/1.2 would have been a big deal if they sold it in the same price range as Sigma sells their Art 35mm



I also have an FD 50 1.4 so prob wont be needing this Samyang. I love my SY 14mm f/2.8, the IQ even wide open is astonishing. If this new 50 is sharp wide open it might make me think about it in M mount but other than that I like my 50s with AF. It's a great people focal length for events indoors and people don't stay still for long! "Hey just hold that smile for about a minute while I focus via live view!" Yeah, not gonna happen. 

Cheap studio lens perhaps? Food photography? Flowers etc? Yeah those guys might have something to say about this lens.


----------



## fsgray (Aug 25, 2014)

I am. It's all manual like the 85 and 35, but sized for mirrorless cameras with native mounts.


----------



## dcm (Aug 25, 2014)

fsgray said:


> ... but sized for mirrorless cameras with native mounts.



Well, the 35 and 85 do have native mounts, but they are sized for full frame sensors and flange distances. The weight of the EF and EF-M versions are the same and the EF-M version is 26mm longer than the EF version (basically has a built-in EF-M to EF adapter). The EF-M version would be the same as buying the EF version and using Canon's adapter. Lenses sized for the M are less than half the weight and much shorter.


----------



## moreorless (Aug 25, 2014)

The issue will be I'd say that a manual 50mm lens will likely have higher optical expectations of it than a cheap AF nifty 50.

50mm seems to be a difficult focal length to please everyone as well, perhaps partly down to the technical side but also I'd say because it can have a number of different uses. With a 35mm lens for example sharpness across the frame is likely the main consideration for the majority, with an 85mm smooth bokeh maybe, with a 50mm a lot of people want both.


----------



## Tanispyre (Aug 25, 2014)

Well, if it has the auto aperture with focus confirmation like their new 35, then maybe. Otherwise I will stick with my Pentax 50mm primes.


----------



## leGreve (Aug 26, 2014)

I can imagine it being tough to sell as a photo lens, but the VDSLR version is going to have a hard time meeting the demand.

Video / film people have been complaining since forever about there missing this one lens. And the lack of a 50mm was the sole reason I didn't invest in the Samyang lenses. Now the cine set is complete.

Let's hope they didn't drop the ball image quality wise.


----------

